# phpmyadmin ist nicht erreichbar



## Succ (13. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,
ich bekomme unter http://server.tld/phpmyadmin einen 404-fehler.
Verwendet wird ISPconfig 3.0.3.2 und Debian 6.
Eine Datenbank unter einem Client anlegen scheint zu funktionieren, allerdings kann ich sie ebenfalls nicht aufrufen - selber Fehler.
Im Systemprotokoll sind seit gestern Abend 2 Warnungen enthalten: Network configuration disabled in server settings. 
Ob das mit den Problemen zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht, ich habe auch nichts wesentliches geändert, nur neue Domains angelegt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke und Viele Grüße
Succ


----------



## Succ (13. Apr. 2011)

Im englischen Forum ist eine Lösung gepostet - einen Link erstellen " ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf"
Scheint zu funktionieren...

Gruß Succ


----------

